# Using a European Train Set in the USA



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was considering getting the following European train set and was wondering about a few things.
Piko DB ICE 3 Starter Set, 120V
Model #57194
Set contains everything that is needed to get started in the model railroading. ICE 3 set contains: 1xICE four unit train, 14x 55212 Curved Track R2 422mm, 9x 55201 Straight Track 231 mm, 3x 55200 Straight Track 239 mm, 1x 55222 Curved Turnout Left, 1x 55223 Curved Turnout Right, 1x 55270 Connection Clip, 1x Controller, 1x Power Supply. TRANSFORMER NOT INCLUDED

First I know practically nothing about DCC. It appears that this set comes with a remote control. This set says DCC ready. Will the remote be able to perform any functions on this DCC ready set or is the remote only for the DCC? There is another similar train, (Model #57195) that is digital and costs more.

What is the controller that it comes with for?

What is the Power Supply that it comes with for? Will it work on our US 120VAC power?

Will my USA Bachmann-Spectrum transformer/power pack work?

Would the included instructions from this German Piko company be in English?

It comes with its own pieces of track but, will it also run on my Bachmann E-Z track?

Is there anything else I might need or anything else anyone can tell me that I need to know?

As you can tell I’m not too experienced in model railroading and I appreciate any help anyone can provide. I have a Bachmann US train, but this particular European model is an entirely new area for me that I know little about.
Lenny


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

From what I've found on the net, the set is compatible with your existing track and trains. Don't worry about the DCC, it only means that the set is capable of being converted to DCC ops in the future, this set runs on regular DC which is what most trains this side of the pond run on. The digital set is simply already set up for DCC ops.


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Power Supply and DCC Question*

Thank you for your help.

1. My Bachmann Spectrum Magnum series power supply lists the following specs: Output 15VDC, 18VAC, Total 10VA. Will it be safe to use this to power the PIKO 57194 train set?

2. Also, a DCC question. My Bachmann Spectrum train set has a locomotive that states DCC ready. Features include:

• DCC-ready
• operating headlight
• 5-pole skew wound motor
• all-metal chassis
• blackened metal wheels & siderods
• all-metal wheels with RP25 contours
• die-cast trailing truck
• painted engineer & fireman figures
• metal cut levers
• separately applied parts, including injectors, pump, and piping
• E-Z Mate® Mark II couplers

If I purchase the Bachmann E-Z Command ® Digital Command Control System, model 44902, will my locomotive respond to its commands since it says DCC ready, or do I have to install a decoder? If so how is it done?

Thank you, Lenny


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm sure power supply is sufficient to do its tasks.

DCC ready means it has receptacle you can plug your decoder of choice to. perhaps you want basic decoder, or you might go with nice one that has sound, they left you with a choice. i'm not sure but perhaps the bachman DCC starter set comes with their basic decoder? would be really nice

BTW, piko was my first train set i got in 1985


----------



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Are the instructions that come with a PIKO train set written in English?


----------



## Vaaxel (Oct 7, 2011)

*Broken connector*

I have a Piko 57194 ICE 3 DB starter set and the bistro car (the one with the engine that powers the entire set) it's fwd connector that connect to the next car, broke and it rendered the entire set un-usable. Need to buy a replacement part or a new bistro car. 
Called Piko Germany and Piko America but no real response.
Looked for replacement parts or replacement car on eBay, but no luck either.

Need help


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i do see piko ICE sets on ebay quite often actually. 

what exactly broke? i'm not familiar with that model , but perhaps superglue or some epoxy can help?


----------

